# Big butt mamas who fly with car seats - HOW??



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

We just flew on the 12th of July (and will again at the end of August). I went back and forth between bringing the car seat and using the CARES harness. I think children should be restrained during landing/take off, and anytime when the seat belt sign is on, at the very least.

So when we were getting ready for our flight we purchased a seat for DD, because we knew she would be restrained *somehow* (still wasn't sure about the seat or harness at that point).

Now let me say that I have a big butt. I'm over 200 pounds, am about a size 20, and barely fit comfortably in an airplane seat at the best of times. When I got on the plane with the CARES harness I was SO thankful that I didn't bring the seat!! There is just no way my butt would have fit between the seat and the person sitting next to me.

Who else has this problem/fear? Luckily DD is over a year and weighs enough to use this harness, otherwise I don't know what I would do with a younger baby. Short of buying the whole dang row of seats so I can put the arm rests up and be comfortable, using a car seat on the plane would just not work.

So if you are big mama, how do you fit next to a car seat on a plane, especially a big one like a Boulevard??


----------



## Brilliantmama (Sep 28, 2006)

I am a big mama, and pregnant to boot.

We flew (just me, Abby and my belly) in May and we did ok. She was in her Evenflo Triumph (which is wide, but has a narrower base.) and I put up the armrest and squashed my butt next to the base. Not the best feeling, but we made it. I liked it better on the flights where we were the only 2 in the row, and felt sorry for my seat companions when we had 3 to a row. (I had to sit in the middle, get up to change diapers, pee again and again, and get crap out of the diaper bag, etc.) But they were mostly good sports.

So basically, you just take one for the team and cram your butt as far as possible next to the carseat.

Sometimes it is great to be a mom, eh?


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

Maybe use a Radian? Not my favorite seat, but we have one as a backup. I measured it for someone recently and it was only 13 inches wide at the base. We have yet to brave flying with dd but if we do, that's probably the seat I'd take. I'm not plus size but DH is, and being squished between him and a carseat would not be my idea of a fun trip.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Actually I find I have a bit more butt room with a seat next to me than sitting next to someone else.... but yeah, I guess if the other option is the kid in the seat without a carseat, it gives you more room.

FWIW we always raise the arm rests...

-Angela


----------

